# YO ,EVERYONE FROM N.Y



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

WHAT UP PEOPLEZ NEW YORK, NEW YORK BIG CITY OF DREAMS! BORN N RAISED , ROCHESTER N.Y IVE BEEN SEEIN A LOT MORE N.Y MEMBERS PEACE OUT ,KREWL


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm actually from DE but I live in NY (Nanuet, actually) five days a week so I guess I'll rep the city.


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

central ny whats up


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

yo 77 i checked out your montee looking real good u doin all work yourself? ,krewl :biggrin:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kaptonkrewl2003_@Dec 10 2003, 08:48 AM
> *yo 77 i checked out your montee looking real good u doin all work yourself? ,krewl :biggrin:*


 im doing most of the work myself.. hoppins10 (doug) from here has come down and helped with some of the grinding and polishing and Ragu helped alot with helping me locate parts... plus all my family members helpin out now and then. but i try to keep it all in my shop ya know? 

im gonna pay to have the car painted and possibly pay for some interior work and right now im having deluka in lyons powdercoat my frame.. so that kinda stuff i wont be doing in my shop... 

so hows your caddy commin? you got any pics of it on the net?


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Wazup NYC.... Layin in da cut watchin da snow melt


----------



## HoppinS10 (Sep 18, 2002)

Yup Rochester here. Hey Matt we gotta get you rollin this summer. We need to show up all the air ricers. Because my truck isnt too much to look at right now.


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HoppinS10_@Dec 10 2003, 11:04 AM
> *Yup Rochester here. Hey Matt we gotta get you rollin this summer. We need to show up all the air ricers. Because my truck isnt too much to look at right now.*


 :roflmao: 

yeah i do gotta get rollin.. but you still clownin them ricers man! too bad you didnt make it to that show in macedon.. youda killed them all.. youda doubled the highest hop at least! hell prolly quadrupled it!!


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

hey 77 monte , i wanna avoid showing any pics for a lil while ,the pics i do have r not much ta look at.not ta mention i have not even looked at that car in few months...ihalf done body work ive even gotta nice leak in my trunk and its sittin on some B.S bolt ons ,u cant see her in this condition sorry ,soon as possible ill post some pics sounds like u got your shiat comin together ...nice! peace out ,krewl :uh:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kaptonkrewl2003_@Dec 10 2003, 03:48 PM
> *hey 77 monte , i wanna avoid showing any pics for a lil while ,the pics i do have r not much ta look at.not ta mention i have not even looked at that car in few months...ihalf done body work ive even gotta nice leak in my trunk and its sittin on some B.S bolt ons ,u cant see her in this condition sorry ,soon as possible ill post some pics sounds like u got your shiat comin together ...nice! peace out ,krewl :uh:*


 thats cool man i understand sounds like you got alot of big plans though i cant wait to see you out rollin the caddy hopefully this year :biggrin:


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

oo i need ta be rollin this year !! i was just talkin to ya bot,hoppins10,have u seen his setup? is his reds a srtylin pump?he isnt sure .  peace out ,krewl


----------



## Notthatlowyet (Nov 28, 2003)

What up from Roch town, reppin that 585


----------



## smkweeddaily (May 16, 2003)

What's up Long Island N.Y THE 631
south shore


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

yo not that lowyet, im reppin 585 off hudson ave ,where ya at?  krewl


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kaptonkrewl2003_@Dec 10 2003, 10:18 PM
> *oo i need ta be rollin this year !! i was just talkin to ya bot,hoppins10,have u seen his setup? is his reds a srtylin pump?he isnt sure .  peace out ,krewl*


 yeah ive seen his stylin pump hes got it liftin the back of his truck. 

looks like we got more and more riders commin from rochester... next year should be one hell of a cruizing season :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

Rep westchester N.Y looking for a car club.


----------



## iNYfam8u$ (May 13, 2003)

freeport (strong island), new york....

peace!!!....


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

nice ta see everyone from n.y showin love on lil keep it comin guys :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinSlow84 (Jun 26, 2003)

Reppin Killa Queenz!!!!

Where mothafuckers don't know a lowrider if it ran them over :biggrin:


----------



## scrapinnj (Aug 5, 2003)

i rep durty jerz but i work in brooklyn flatbush winthrop street


----------



## rloban (Jul 11, 2003)

Hempstead N.Y. in the house....


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollinSlow84_@Dec 11 2003, 11:20 PM
> *
> Where mothafuckers don't know a lowrider if it ran them over :biggrin:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats funny but so true throughout new york


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

dang , look at new york in da HOUSE !!! :thumbsup: keep it comin


----------



## Notthatlowyet (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps+Dec 10 2003, 12:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (77monte4pumps @ Dec 10 2003, 12:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--HoppinS10_@Dec 10 2003, 11:04 AM
> *Yup Rochester here.  Hey Matt we gotta get you rollin this summer.  We need to show up all the air ricers.  Because my truck isnt too much to look at right now.*


:roflmao: 

yeah i do gotta get rollin.. but you still clownin them ricers man! too bad you didnt make it to that show in macedon.. youda killed them all.. youda doubled the highest hop at least! hell prolly quadrupled it!![/b][/quote]
Macedon?!? I live here, where did they have somethin like that here?!? Let me know, so I can attend. Thanks


----------



## Notthatlowyet (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kaptonkrewl2003_@Dec 11 2003, 08:28 AM
> *yo not that lowyet, im reppin 585 off hudson ave ,where ya at?  krewl*


 Sorry man, I didn't think anybody would be from Roch. so I used Roch as a reference point, I live in Macedon.


----------



## Notthatlowyet (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notthatlowyet+Dec 13 2003, 07:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Notthatlowyet @ Dec 13 2003, 07:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kaptonkrewl2003_@Dec 11 2003, 08:28 AM
> *yo not that lowyet, im reppin 585  off hudson ave  ,where ya at?  krewl*


Sorry man, I didn't think anybody would be from Roch. so I used Roch as a reference point, I live in Macedon. 
So yeah, I got you on Hudson.[/b][/quote]
Let me know about your club, any requirements?!?


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notthatlowyet+Dec 13 2003, 06:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Notthatlowyet @ Dec 13 2003, 06:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Macedon?!? I live here, where did they have somethin like that here?!? Let me know, so I can attend. Thanks[/b][/quote]
there was a lil show they held out behind infinate audio... it was a rainy day and not many people showed up... they were supposed to have a hop, and well i guess they kinda did...

but the hop stick was marked off only up to 8" and the highest hop of the day was aout maybe 1.25" by some dude with an airbagged grand am with two nitrogen tanks in his back seat hopping the rear wheels... i was laughin.. about 4 cars competed and if you added all their inches together i dont think itd equal what doug can hit with his s10... 

but isnt the log cabin cruize night held just outside of macedon? thats a hell of a show for a weekly cruize! cant wait to hit it next year :biggrin:


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

i wish i took the caddy there idda one withe like 20 inches or so :cheesy: idda been a pimp


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

lets see some ny'ers makeit up to scrape by the lake show next year just 1/2 hour north of buffalo in ontario, where are all the cruises and shows that are within reasonable driving distance from the border?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

SOUTH CENTRAL NY IN THA HOUSE!!!

INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB SOUTH CENTRAL NY












Last edited by Nacho Individuals LA at Dec 14 2003, 01:00 AM


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

i hopin ta have 4 or five cars comin upto scrape by the lake from ny,i wanna ride up madd deep alltogether thats the plan anyways,so see ya rhen


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 14 2003, 02:33 AM
> *SOUTH CENTRAL NY IN THA HOUSE!!!
> 
> INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB SOUTH CENTRAL NY
> ...


 That's right yeah
SOUTH CENTRAL QUEENS NY       :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

them are some tight rides right der!iwanna get my crew together so i can post some hot pics too. keep it comin :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

notice the car says Mexican Juice with an Individuals plaque... :0


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

hmmm... :0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kaptonkrewl2003_@Dec 14 2003, 08:26 PM
> * hmmm... :0*


 imma get a new mexican juice sticker for the malibu hehehe... Individuals plaque on it also hahaha


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

what year is that malibu? i hada 81 i miss her


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

high guys


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt ,i made this topic in 2003


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

holy old post batman......... east end of the island here


----------



## rabbit lbr (Jun 3, 2007)

there is a south central queens....LA (laurelton)...thats where i stay...


----------



## rabbit lbr (Jun 3, 2007)

j/k


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

L U N A T I C S - N E W Y O R K S H I T Y








www.LunaticsLowriderClub.com


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

what up new yorkers
any one know a shop around the city or brooklyn thet i can find a bumper filler for my caprice at?????
please pm me for help


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

SOUTH BRONX IN THA BUILDIN 718 REPRASENTA ALL DAY


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jun 19 2007, 12:34 PM~8134261
> *what up new yorkers
> any one know a shop around the city or brooklyn thet i can find a bumper filler for my caprice at?????
> please pm me for help
> *


sorry homie, i meant to get back to ya,but im far from the bronx


----------



## GYNX718 (Mar 20, 2007)

DID U CHECK THA JUNK YARDS YET?


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

im from ny bitches!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jun 19 2007, 11:48 PM~8138306
> *im from ny bitches!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TAIB+Jun 19 2007, 04:34 PM~8134261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anyone else????
around brooklyn or the city???


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

Representin Long Island to the fullest ....  :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

reppin bronx all day homies!
heres my 50 build up,, solow 4 life!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 21 2007, 03:03 PM~9051805
> *reppin bronx all day homies!
> heres my 50 build up,, solow 4 life!
> 
> ...



damn do i see a 68 vert in front of that bomb  

SOLOW REPPIN THE BX, NYC ALL DAY EVERY DAY


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im from CT but i love NY and i went to the individuals show out there a few months ago.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Oct 21 2007, 06:03 PM~9051805
> *reppin bronx all day homies!
> heres my 50 build up,, solow 4 life!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Coming along nice!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

dirty jerz reppin the 908 homie!loyalty cc ***** get down or lay down!


----------



## ScrapinCadillacs90 (Aug 23, 2005)

guanaco lifestyle....bayshore and brentwood long island


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

mad props go out to all the NY ridaz!!! keep representing !!!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollinSlow84_@Dec 12 2003, 02:20 AM~1395927
> *
> 
> Where mothafuckers don't know a lowrider if it ran them over :biggrin:
> *



ain't that the truth !!!!! Reppin Rollerz Only, Niagara Region chp. outta buffalo NY


























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

sweeet! 63 ! rollerz only!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

NEW YORK all up in the spot!


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64 (Sep 7, 2005)

i reppin Queens all day.


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64 (Sep 7, 2005)

my impala


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64 (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## KingOfTheStreets64 (Sep 7, 2005)

my old drop


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey, "Rollout," Where in Westchester? I grew up in Ossining. Visit my fam one or 2 times a year.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingOfTheStreets64_@Oct 25 2007, 12:48 AM~9078082
> *my old drop
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Oct 25 2007, 06:47 AM~9079844
> *Hey, "Rollout,"  Where in Westchester?  I grew up in Ossining.  Visit my fam one or 2 times a year.
> *




hes from port chester


----------



## xxtremerolla11 (Jul 16, 2005)

:biggrin: REPPIN QUEENZ NY TO THE FULLEST :thumbsup:


----------



## xxtremerolla11 (Jul 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xxtremerolla11_@Oct 26 2007, 02:39 PM~9089506
> *TTT
> *


----------



## xxtremerolla11 (Jul 16, 2005)

we need more NYers...


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres my 68 vert currently in the paint shop


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

this is my regal


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Sup New Yuk


----------



## baby_blue_regal86 (Jan 19, 2007)

BRENTWOOD...STRONGISLAND....S.O.B CC....SWITCHES OVA BITCHES 4 LIFE!!!!LOOKIN FOR MORE MEMBERS SO HOLLA.....http://www.myspace.com/lowridersjump


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Oct 30 2007, 05:44 PM~9117300
> *this is my regal
> 
> 
> ...




just in case you couldnt tell reppin SOLOW all day everyday BX NY


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

thats a nice lookin regal


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Oct 31 2007, 05:08 AM~9120915
> *thats a nice lookin regal
> *



thanks that was my first lowrider back in 94 is when i got i juiced. since then i have wrapped the frame to make it a hopper but it doesnt put up the inches that i want so its been sitting for a while. eventually i will get i right then i will put it back into shows


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

nice tilt hood, was that hard to do?


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 07:27 AM~9003909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 31 2007, 10:16 AM~9122576
> *nice tilt hood, was that hard to do?
> *




very easy to do the hinge is from a buick park ave. i welded the hinge to the hood and then bolted to the engine compartment. i have the hindges for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

ive been putting some time in on my regal black magic pump 8 batteries. i finally have it putting up inches but not 100% satisfied with it so you NY riders might have wait another year before you see it again :angry:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

heres a real short vid clip.


----------



## baby_blue_regal86 (Jan 19, 2007)

S.O.B cc........SWITCHES OVA BITCHES!!!!holla


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baby_blue_regal86_@Dec 4 2007, 05:20 PM~9373545
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where u guys located???


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baby_blue_regal86_@Dec 4 2007, 08:20 PM~9373545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao!sounds good!!!!!!!!


----------



## baby_blue_regal86 (Jan 19, 2007)

we on da island...brentwood area...check us out..myspace.com/lowridersjump....we spend all are money on are cars so mob was no good..lol...switches ova bitches homie holla.......built not bought...i gotta cce street pump and some dumps and shit layin around if any1 interested...real cheap..holla


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Dec 4 2007, 04:16 PM~9373072
> *ive been putting some time in on my regal black magic pump 8 batteries. i finally have it putting up inches but not 100% satisfied with it so you NY riders might have wait another year before you see it again :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



shame you guys aren't anywhere near Albany... there aint nobody up here doing anything but me, and its been like 2 years since i've had a car out for more than a day without blowing up an engine.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

It's snowy and icy here in dirty Jersey, and I have 2 Cadillacs that need my attention.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

:0


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

its all shitty out here too bro, luckily i am car-less. well not really luckily i guess.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Dec 6 2007, 02:20 PM~9388647
> *its all shitty out here too bro, luckily i am car-less. well not really luckily i guess.
> *


I thought you still had something, like a G-body or whatever... And you still had the '64, but it was crushed or some sad shit like that.    :dunno:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

:0


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 6 2007, 11:21 AM~9388654
> *I thought you still had something, like a G-body or whatever...  And you still had the '64, but it was crushed or some sad shit like that.    :dunno:
> *


I still got the 64 and it is all shitty. But its just sitting around wiating for the day i have enough money to start and finish it. I had a G-Body but i sold that (that was 2 years ago) then i bought that orange King Lincoln off here (Big Pimpins old car) last year. Fixed it up and just sold that like 2 months ago... now i got an empty garage


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Dec 6 2007, 02:48 PM~9388830
> *I still got the 64 and it is all shitty. But its just sitting around wiating for the day i have enough money to start and finish it. I had a G-Body but i sold that (that was 2 years ago) then i bought that orange King Lincoln off here (Big Pimpins old car) last year. Fixed it up and just sold that like 2 months ago... now i got an empty garage
> *


Don't let too many people hear you have an empty garage. They might want to fill it! :cheesy:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)




----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 6 2007, 11:49 AM~9388841
> *Don't let too many people hear you have an empty garage.  They might want to fill it!  :cheesy:
> *



I'm good with that, I miss having a project laying around to work on.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 6 2007, 02:08 PM~9388575
> *
> 
> It's snowy and icy here in dirty Jersey, and I have 2 Cadillacs that need my attention.
> *


were you at in jerezy?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

holy crap wayne.........you cant keep a ride huh?


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

nah man, only one im keepin is my 64. unless i find a rag ss


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Dec 6 2007, 09:21 PM~9391924
> *were you at in jerezy?
> *


North Jerz, Morris County.  Are you down south?


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 7 2007, 01:45 PM~9396966
> *North Jerz, Morris County.   Are you down south?
> *


union county!what u driven?are you in a car club?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Dec 7 2007, 04:39 PM~9398109
> *union county!what u driven?are you in a car club?
> *


Twizted Stylz custom auto club!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 7 2007, 04:23 PM~9398495
> *Twizted Stylz custom auto club!
> 
> 
> ...



Post up a pic of your bad ass set up :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

damn kid! thats whicked fuckin clean... last time i seen it it was black right? god damn im old


----------



## ScrapinCadillacs90 (Aug 23, 2005)

anyone else hate this cold...i love new york but i hate the cold winter weather


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

you aint the only one homie,,, is so fuckin bored! no cruising and no crusienights no shows, shit.


----------



## baby_blue_regal86 (Jan 19, 2007)

i'll still be cruisin with 3ft of snow out...she actually drives really good in snow...do alil side to side and get the snow off...if ya get stuck hop ya way out..lol..slam da front down and plow ya drive way...fuck it ..it works..lol


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

anyone looking for a set of supremes 14x7 for their ride lmk


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Dec 9 2007, 01:20 PM~9409235
> *anyone looking for a set of supremes 14x7  for their ride lmk
> 
> 
> ...



who would want to but any of your junk...LOL... whats up man... hope all is well.. and for those who dont know Paul hes a stand up guy to deal with i have bought some stuff off him b4 and hes a straight shooter... hey paul pm your address i have something to ship to you....


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

another clip of the regal hopping pre install of the piston pump. waiting on that to come from Black Magic.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Dec 8 2007, 12:01 AM~9401248
> *damn kid! thats whicked fuckin clean... last time i seen it  it was black right? god damn im old
> *


Nah, you must be thinking about Twig's black Caddy. Mine is still factory Light Adriatic Blue.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Dec 7 2007, 07:16 PM~9399273
> *Post up a pic of your bad ass set up :biggrin:
> *


I did, but here's another of mine and Twig's side-by-side.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Dec 10 2007, 06:57 AM~9416387
> *Nah, you must be thinking about Twig's black Caddy.  Mine is still factory Light Adriatic Blue.
> *



oh yea good call.... got my head in my ass!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Dec 10 2007, 10:46 AM~9416558
> *oh yea good call.... got my head in my ass!
> *


It's OK. We're just another couple of big rim riders anyway. :tongue:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

That looks clean, Paul!


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)

SOUTH SIDE QUEENS NYC :guns:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Dec 9 2007, 01:20 PM~9409235
> *anyone looking for a set of supremes 14x7  for their ride lmk
> 
> 
> ...


Big Marc on LIL is looking for a set. I sent him your info.


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KingOfTheStreets64_@Oct 24 2007, 11:48 PM~9078082
> *my old drop
> 
> 
> ...


clean!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

NYC! way to rep eastside doin low things! 
DC got em too  
yall should check out low-riders.com, mostly eastcoast


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 12 2007, 12:36 AM~9431616
> *NYC! way to rep eastside doin low things!
> DC got em too
> yall should check out low-riders.com, mostly eastcoast
> *


I'm a member there too. I'm just not on it too often.


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kazma64_@Dec 11 2007, 12:19 PM~9425623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 



:biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iWishiHada64_@Dec 11 2007, 09:34 PM~9431598
> *clean!
> *


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

MY HOMEIS JANITO POV RI


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Dec 12 2007, 10:50 AM~9433929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

Sup NY

143rd and Broadway ... Where the animals roll and I vacation. Been trying to hook up with Homies but no lucky... Got a Cuz out there that wantz to roll
anyone close by PM me thanks OX


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

reppin Dirty Jerz but originally from Queens


----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kazma64 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## KingOfTheStreets64 (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baby_blue_regal86_@Dec 6 2007, 09:45 AM~9387970
> *we on da island...brentwood area...check us out..myspace.com/lowridersjump....we spend all are money on are cars so mob was no good..lol...switches ova bitches homie  holla.......built not bought...i gotta cce street pump and some dumps and shit layin around if any1 interested...real cheap..holla
> *



do you know theres a car club name switched over bitches? in LA


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64 (Sep 7, 2005)

finalllly got my front clip, time to get buzy


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64 (Sep 7, 2005)

finished the engine all rebuilt sounds sweeeetttt


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64 (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Dec 12 2007, 08:50 AM~9433929
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks like my old SS


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

NY is doing it.................


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Lived most of my life in Syracuse and started building my car there. Currently living in Cali.


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

these are like 3 years old but fuck it....


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

bronx in da house!!!!!!!!!! sup lunatics !


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Dec 16 2007, 12:43 PM~9463930
> *bronx in da house!!!!!!!!!! sup lunatics !
> 
> 
> ...



SUP! your car looks fucking hot sitting on the ground like that.


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

I DONT LIVE THAIR BUT WAS BORN IN THE BRONXS


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

NYC..................................

http://www.youtube.com/lunaticsNYC

http://www.youtube.com/DRparade

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bX8Gi7rKT8&feature=related

http://youtube.com/Lunatics42ndstreet


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

new york looks to be puttin it down!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Dec 16 2007, 09:48 AM~9463707
> *
> 
> these are like 3 years old but fuck it....
> *


well so is this topic so...


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

TIMES SQUARE









Japenese Tourist


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Dec 20 2007, 10:15 PM~9496104
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Dec 20 2007, 08:01 PM~9494872
> *Japenese Tourist
> 
> 
> ...


The tourist love the LOW LOWS!


----------



## baby_blue_regal86 (Jan 19, 2007)

anybody looking for a good cheap cce street pump with 2 dumps good for a rear pump holla at me..im rite in l.i


----------



## xxtremerolla11 (Jul 16, 2005)

TTT bump


----------



## slammedstrat01 (Feb 9, 2007)

holla wuz goin on STRoNG ISLAND REprestinnnnnnn SUFFOLKKK COUNTY


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slammedstrat01_@Dec 26 2007, 10:30 PM~9538035
> *holla wuz goin on STRoNG ISLAND REprestinnnnnnn  SUFFOLKKK COUNTY
> *


 uffin:


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

Solow car club NY


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

Rochester NY here. But I ain't got nothin special to post a pic of


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragu_@Dec 30 2007, 05:30 PM~9566094
> *Rochester NY here. But I ain't got nothin special to post a pic of
> *


you should juice something asap and get out for next summer and roll with us a bit :biggrin:


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

suffolk county long island here


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Dec 30 2007, 05:11 PM~9567089
> *you should juice something asap and get out for next summer and roll with us a bit :biggrin:
> *


I'm giving it some thought. Might start looking to a clean G-body to lift, something with a clean body and interior.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

TTMFT uffin: 












































Oh yea, I got a 15'' L7 dual 4ohm sub and a KX850 amp for sale. $300 for both :biggrin:


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64 (Sep 7, 2005)

whats good NY iam selling my fleet of cars. i finally got my 61 rag so the rest gotta go heres the links to the cars

i got a 87 coupe caprice, 64 ss impala, 63 sports sedan and a 85 cutlass so let me know whats good also got the on ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=170185715470
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=170185650340
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=383097
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry9685988

let me know if you wanta see them or give me a call at 347-996-8851 ask for mike


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingOfTheStreets64_@Jan 14 2008, 04:23 PM~9692130
> *whats good NY iam selling my fleet of cars. i finally got my 61 rag so the rest gotta go heres the links to the cars
> 
> i got a 87 coupe caprice, 64 ss impala, 63 sports sedan and a 85 cutlass so let me know whats good also got the on ebay
> ...


nice rides


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## L0_RYDER69 (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin: *Souf Side Brooklyn*


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Reppin Indy, IN :biggrin: Whats going on Todd


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@May 2 2008, 09:02 AM~10558756
> *Reppin Indy, IN  :biggrin: Whats going on Todd
> *


us new yorkers gonna get you if try and rep in our topic :angry: 


not shit homie,just being bored :biggrin:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 2 2008, 08:06 AM~10558767
> *us new yorkers gonna get you if try and rep in our topic :angry:
> not shit homie,just being bored :biggrin:
> *


Can't we all just get along :ugh: :roflmao: 
Shit, me too. I need to take my ass to bed :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@May 2 2008, 09:09 AM~10558772
> *Can't we all just get along  :ugh:  :roflmao:
> Shit, me too.  I need to take my ass to bed  :cheesy:
> *


well make an exception for you cuz you cooool peepz  ....sleeping is a sign of weakness


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 2 2008, 08:11 AM~10558777
> *well make an exception for you cuz you cooool peepz  ....sleeping is a sign of weakness
> *


  I agree, sleep is over rated but, it helps keep you from looking like a crackhead. How's the Regal coming along?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@May 2 2008, 09:13 AM~10558782
> *  I agree, sleep is over rated but, it helps keep you from looking like a crackhead.  How's the Regal coming along?
> *


latest is cleaning the belly ,oooh and looking like a crack head round here helps you fit in better than being white! :biggrin:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 2 2008, 08:41 AM~10558877
> *latest is cleaning the belly ,oooh and looking like a crack head round here helps you fit in better than being white! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, getting down without a body dolly or anything :cheesy: I'm too big to be crackhead so being white will have to be enough :biggrin: 
So do you still have the Roadmaster?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@May 2 2008, 09:52 AM~10558919
> *Damn, getting down without a body dolly or anything  :cheesy: I'm too big to be crackhead so being white will have to be enough  :biggrin:
> So do you still have the Roadmaster?
> *


na that car was in bad shape after the frame broke it so i took the lt1 and junked it


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 2 2008, 08:56 AM~10558938
> *na that car was in bad shape after the frame broke it so i took the lt1 and junked it
> *


Sorry to hear that homie. I really liked that car. Trade a SBC fully chromed out for your lt1 if you have the computer too :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@May 2 2008, 09:58 AM~10558956
> *Sorry to hear that homie.  I really liked that car.  Trade a SBC fully chromed out for your lt1 if you have the computer too :cheesy:
> *


i do have it, i was gonna swap into the regal,but if you were closer id actually consider it


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt\


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

The Capitol Baby!!!!
Albany New York
PoorBoyz C.C


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jun 30 2008, 06:52 AM~10978878
> *The Capitol Baby!!!!
> Albany New York
> PoorBoyz C.C
> ...


I recognize the Honda and the van...Seen that at Magnetic Minis and/or E-town. You guys gonna be in E-town this weekend?


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

No busy building right now


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## ScrapinCadillacs90 (Aug 23, 2005)

so whens everyones bbqs this year.....so low ... lunatics ... drastic...individuals or anything else goin on around hear


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

solow bbq is auguast 24th


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jul 5 2008, 04:03 PM~11017727
> *solow bbq is auguast 24th
> *


do you have a flyer... I'll post it on our website


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Im putting on a closed off street show /party last week of August Downtown Albany
I have been speaking with as many C.C's as possible so if you are in the northeast...Talk to your
club members or p.m me to register... (no flyers yet)

The show is going to be big... I took it over from some guys who almost knew what they were doing... Now we have sponsors ..radio ads and more... Should be a few hundred cars....

Also a ROLLING DEEP Parade .. I'm assembling a large cruise (over 100 deep)


Anyone interested hit me up

[email protected]


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

42nd street couple hours ago.........


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Im putting on a show at the end of august 
August 30th In the Mean Streets Of Downtown Albany New York
We Block of the streets and show in the middle of Downtown..
The show is Located at the bottom of State Street @ Broadway just off the highway...
EASY TO FIND..
AFTER SHOW CRUISE_____________  

Walk to the river or the bars and checkout downtown while showing....

It's $25.00 to enter/Show ($15.00 for bicycles) $20.00 for motorcycles
Free for spectators 

Setup starts at 7:00 A:M- Show Starts at 9:00 Ends At 6:00 (trophy and cash at 6)

Cars, Trucks,Motorcycles + Bikes
Over 30 classes to show in!!!!!

Best Of Show $$$$$$
Best Paint
Best Chrome
Best O.E
Best Interior
Furthest Traveler gets $$$$$150 Gas Gift Card
Club participation award
MORE!MORE!MORE!
Awards at 6:00 

Professional Drift Demo.... And many other special presentations awards and ceremonies

Anyone interested in reserving an area ahead of time should email or call me

Clair F Bee III 518-512-3078
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 13 2008, 08:02 AM~11076285
> *Im putting on a show at the end of august
> August 30th In the Mean Streets Of Downtown Albany New York
> We Block of the streets and show in the middle of Downtown..
> ...


sounds good bro, i wish i could attend....


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Jul 7 2008, 12:37 AM~11026127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

my 68 impala vert at a local cruise night in the Bronx. SOLOW NYC


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 13 2008, 07:02 AM~11076285
> *Im putting on a show at the end of august
> August 30th In the Mean Streets Of Downtown Albany New York
> We Block of the streets and show in the middle of Downtown..
> ...


Damn, Albany is only 2.5 hours from me. Maybe I'll roll up.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

It will be a good show!!!!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## knocturnal (Mar 9, 2006)

Im putting on a show at the end of august 
August 30th In the Mean Streets Of Downtown Albany New York
We Block of the streets and show in the middle of Downtown..
The show is Located at the bottom of State Street @ Broadway just off the highway...
EASY TO FIND..
AFTER SHOW CRUISE_____________ 

Walk to the river or the bars and checkout downtown while showing....

It's $25.00 to enter/Show ($15.00 for bicycles) $20.00 for motorcycles
Free for spectators 

Setup starts at 7:00 A:M- Show Starts at 9:00 Ends At 6:00 (trophy and cash at 6)

Cars, Trucks,Motorcycles + Bikes
Over 30 classes to show in!!!!!

Best Of Show $$$$$$
Best Paint
Best Chrome
Best O.E
Best Interior
Furthest Traveler gets $$$$$150 Gas Gift Card
Club participation award
MORE!MORE!MORE!
Awards at 6:00 

Professional Drift Demo.... And many other special presentations awards and ceremonies

Anyone interested in reserving an area ahead of time should email or call me

Clair F Bee III 518-512-3078 
[email protected]
[email protected]





state street is that schectady area right i went to school there modern welding school


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

:0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Yo New York, I cant wait till....................


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

lol u aint kiddiing


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Feb 2 2009, 08:28 PM~12885245
> *Yo New York, I cant wait till....................
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah!!!!! that song used to be my shit :biggrin: still stirs up some memories :yes:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Jul 14 2008, 07:43 PM~11086870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would think that all would be welcome! :angry:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:wave:

Is winter over yet????


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 5 2009, 03:40 PM~12915354
> *:wave:
> 
> Is winter over yet????
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 5 2009, 02:40 PM~12915354
> *:wave:
> 
> Is winter over yet????
> ...



that hurts !!! bigbody's are not good in snow


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Feb 3 2009, 11:48 AM~12891845
> *i would think that all would be welcome! :angry:
> *


all are welcomed , we did that ion the flyer to avoid outsiders who do not affiliate with lowriding, the year before last we had unwanted guests who showed up and disturbed our gathering, nothing against ricers but alot of ricers that were not invited showed up and as well as guys again who did not affiliate with lowriding, so we did these flyers like this, but if a lowrider or someone form the lowrider community were to show they were more than welcomed


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

and of course low mentality from ny who have super custom imports were also invited so again nothing against imports.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

SUNSET PARK BROOKLYN :biggrin:


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

Saugerties NY...along the Hudson...


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Dec 11 2003, 04:09 PM~1394234
> *Rep westchester N.Y looking for a car club.
> *


 Where in Westchester? I grew up in Ossining.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Apr 12 2009, 03:33 AM~13551888
> *Saugerties NY...along the Hudson...
> *


WHAT'S UP BRIAN :biggrin:


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 12 2009, 06:59 AM~13552260
> *WHAT'S UP BRIAN :biggrin:
> *


Everything is good. Just waiten for my other 2 Adexs from Andy. From everything I have seen about him, seems like a good guy. Just fiddlin with the car today, tune up, I might start to take out the tank and get ready to build the bridge, or I might just  eat a bunch of easter candy :biggrin:


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 12 2009, 06:59 AM~13552260
> *WHAT'S UP BRIAN :biggrin:
> *


Pretty lonely up here in Saugerties  not too many lowriders, I guess just one. I have seen one dude cruisin with a 64 4 door with some 14's, but that is about it.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Apr 12 2009, 08:31 AM~13552638
> *Pretty lonely up here in Saugerties  not too many lowriders, I guess just one.  I have seen one dude cruisin with a 64 4 door with some 14's, but that is about it.
> *


OHHHHHHH I THOUGHT YOU WENT OUT OF TOWN.
NO WORRIES AS FAR AS ANDY GOES :biggrin: I MISSED THAT PACKAGE GONNA PICK IT UP MONDAY THEN CALL YOU :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 3onthetree (Feb 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

F/S CraigsList :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

DAMN A STATE THIS BIG AND ALL WE HAVE IS 12 PAGES SINCE 2003. SAD


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

Hitting up the BIG APPLE... LUNATICS STYLE


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3onthetree_@Apr 12 2009, 05:33 AM~13551888
> *Saugerties NY...along the Hudson...
> *


I have family up there. My wife's fam lives in Gerties, owns the NAPA store.


----------



## Octane716 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yo! what it is fam, I here in the B-Low (Buffalo-for those that dont know) chillin sittin on chromed 84 Caddy (yeah) Hydro'd. i can send pics later. Later


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@May 19 2009, 08:20 PM~13940713
> *Hitting up the BIG APPLE... LUNATICS STYLE
> 
> 
> ...



yo Dirty is that Carlos's black impala? if so who bought it?


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

Romeo... one of our newer members, he had a 65 & a 66 impala, sold those & bought Carlos' 64. Julio sold his hardtop 64 now he just has the ragtop... he's getting bags... I don't know about that, but I'm sure we'll be ripping them out in about 2 weeks & putting in hydros.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

YO DIRTY I CLICKED THE NY CUSTOM AND NO PAGE WHATS THE WEB SITE FOR YOUR WORK???


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

the server was down earlier today should be up tomorrow.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@May 20 2009, 08:34 PM~13952566
> *the server was down earlier today should be up tomorrow.
> *


 :thumbsup: 
ANY UPDATES ON YOUR CAR??


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

its working now...

my 64... I'm working on it I'll put pictures up when the body's on the frame.. a week or so.
got the driveshaft made chromed the pumps that come bare metal from Reds... still need some small stuff like the chrome pulley, starter, alternator... I went to order all that shit from Summit a few weeks ago & they didn't have hardly anything in stock.


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

im from queens


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Octane716+May 20 2009, 08:44 AM~13945457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POST PIC'S OF YOUR CAR'S :uh:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@May 21 2009, 01:03 AM~13954427
> *POST PIC'S OF YOUR CAR'S :uh:
> *



lets get a few pics of your car :biggrin: set up, rear suspension, ect...... :0


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 21 2009, 03:12 AM~13955459
> *lets get a few pics of your car  :biggrin:  set up, rear suspension, ect...... :0
> *


 LOOK A PAGE BACK YOU CAN SEE MY CAR I WANNA SEE YOUR SET-UP :biggrin: 







NOTHING SPECIAL


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

What's good NYC!


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

all of ny july 19th scrape by the lake car show u dont wanna miss it


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

info at Scrapebythelake.com


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

Its Friday, its not raining... so we're rollin' tonight... I'll post pics later.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:biggrin: :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@May 22 2009, 11:06 AM~13969938
> *Its Friday, its not raining... so we're rollin' tonight... I'll post pics later.
> *



yo dogg were do you guys meet up and what time and would you mind if a few of us roll with you lmk maybe not tonight but def in the coming weeks?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@May 22 2009, 01:40 PM~13970408
> *yo dogg were do you guys meet up and what time and would you mind if a few of us roll with you lmk maybe not tonight but def in the coming weeks?
> *


:wave:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 22 2009, 02:57 PM~13970647
> *:wave:
> *



x2!


----------



## blueouija's wife (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@May 22 2009, 03:00 PM~13970679
> *x2!
> *


x3!!!!!


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@May 21 2009, 10:01 AM~13956489
> *LOOK A PAGE BACK YOU CAN SEE MY CAR I WANNA SEE YOUR SET-UP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



trunks a little dirty, lol ......but if you go to local NY shows you'll see me there this summer  


































also nothing crazy......its my first install.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 22 2009, 01:48 PM~13971620
> *trunks a little dirty, lol ......but if you go to local NY shows you'll see me there this summer
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GREAT BRO!! :biggrin: 
I WOULD JUST SAY ONE THING THAT I WOULD DO IS PUT YOUR CARPET BACK IN IT MAKES A WORLD OF DIFFERENCE AT NO COST :biggrin:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@May 22 2009, 04:07 PM~13971749
> *LOOKS GREAT BRO!! :biggrin:
> I WOULD JUST SAY ONE THING THAT I WOULD DO IS PUT YOUR CARPET BACK IN IT MAKES A WORLD OF DIFFERENCE AT NO COST :biggrin:
> *




I appriciate that homie  I was also thinkink about putting the carpet back in........wasn't sure, in case of oil leakage and what not.

but now I think I might put it in. :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 22 2009, 02:11 PM~13971787
> *I appriciate that homie   I was also thinkink about putting the carpet back in........wasn't sure, in case of oil leakage and what not.
> 
> but now I think I might put it in. :biggrin:
> *


the great thing about the carpet is that if you do spring a leak you dont see the shit all over the floor i swear it almost invisable :biggrin:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@May 22 2009, 05:20 PM~13972402
> *the great thing about the carpet is that if you do spring a leak you dont see the shit all over the floor i swear it almost invisable :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Damn carpet munchers :420:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

The more the merrier... usually Fridays around 8:00ish on on 42nd near times square... sometimes we can park on broadway but it depends on how the cops are feeling, last week we where there for hours... most of the time just minutes.



> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@May 22 2009, 02:40 PM~13970408
> *yo dogg were do you guys meet up and what time and would you mind if a few of us roll with you lmk maybe not tonight but def in the coming weeks?
> *


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

earlier in the evening


----------



## ScrapinCadillacs90 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 22 2009, 01:48 PM~13971620
> *trunks a little dirty, lol ......but if you go to local NY shows you'll see me there this summer
> 
> 
> ...




damn man thats looking ill man ...that standing three is real nice too ...whatd u put in the rear 14s or 16s....did u put adjustable uppers


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ScrapinCadillacs90_@May 23 2009, 04:41 PM~13979405
> *damn man thats looking ill man ...that standing three is real nice too ...whatd u put in the rear 14s or 16s....did u put adjustable uppers
> *



nah just the 14's and stock suspension.


but I want to do the chain bridge real soon....it will stand alot higher with the help of the chain  


that pic is from in front of johns house........we had to push down on the corner to get it to tip like that :0



here's some flicks from a rollin 3 this afternoon


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 23 2009, 05:58 PM~13980359
> *nah just the 14's and stock suspension.
> but I want to do the chain bridge real soon....it will stand alot higher with the help of the chain
> that pic is from in front of johns house........we had to push down on the corner to get it to tip like that  :0
> ...



look's good but stop 3 wheeling right fucking now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
those quarter's are very weak and will buckle. did you do any einforcment's????
there's a trick to help stoping the quarter's from buckling even if you had a full frame wrap there are a few thing's you should do pm your number if you want or if you ever in brooklyn let me know i will show/tell you :biggrin:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice!



> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 23 2009, 08:58 PM~13980359
> *nah just the 14's and stock suspension.
> but I want to do the chain bridge real soon....it will stand alot higher with the help of the chain
> that pic is from in front of johns house........we had to push down on the corner to get it to tip like that  :0
> ...


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@May 23 2009, 09:27 PM~13980805
> *look's good but stop 3 wheeling right fucking now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> those quarter's are very weak and will buckle. did you do any einforcment's????
> there's a trick to help stoping the quarter's from buckling even if you had a full frame wrap there are a few thing's you should do pm your number if you want or if you ever in brooklyn let me know i will show/tell you :biggrin:
> *



nah.....I don't be 3 wheelin like that  just hopped it a few times to break in some coils :uh: and a couple of rollin 3's for a little home video  

its not even my daily. I drove it twice since its been juiced, once in the first pic, and today I took it down the street to the parking lot for a little video.

now its parked til I get a radiator.(not from hopping either) its all rotted around the transmission line and its leaking.


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

and I do go to brooklyn alot......my sister lives out there .

101st and 4th right under the verrazano bridge........are you anywhere near that ?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 22 2009, 03:48 PM~13971620
> *trunks a little dirty, lol ......but if you go to local NY shows you'll see me there this summer
> 
> 
> ...



i got them same dekas


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 23 2009, 09:28 PM~13981499
> *and I do go to brooklyn alot......my sister lives out there .
> 
> 101st and 4th  right under the verrazano bridge........are you anywhere near that ?
> *


YEAH LIKE 5 MINUTES AWAY FROM THERE :biggrin: 
ON FRIDAY NIGHT'S THERE IS A LITTLE PARKING LOT SHOW/HANG OUT OF THE BELT CEASAR'S BAY TOY'S R US PARKING LOT NO MANY LOW'S WELL MOST TIMES JUST ME BUT YOU SHOULD BRING YOUR CADDY IF IT HAPPENS TO FALL ON ONE OF THOSE FRIDAYS YOU GO TO HER HOUSE. BUT DONT JUST DRIVE HERE FOR THE SHOW LOL. HIT ME UP WHEN YOUR DOWN THIS WAY BRO.>>>>>>>SPELL CHECK <<<<<


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah......sounds good. let me get my radiator problem fixed, and I'll make the trip with the caddy one of these coming weeks


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 23 2009, 11:45 PM~13981641
> *i got them same dekas
> *



I heard good things about them, and I got a good deal on them. so far no complaints........but its only been a month :biggrin:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

and 1 day later Julio buys Carlos' blue 68 impala with air ride... man this guy is always changing cars............................




> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop+May 20 2009, 09:18 PM~13951159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@May 23 2009, 10:27 PM~13980805
> *look's good but stop 3 wheeling right fucking now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> those quarter's are very weak and will buckle. did you do any einforcment's????
> there's a trick to help stoping the quarter's from buckling even if you had a full frame wrap there are a few thing's you should do pm your number if you want or if you ever in brooklyn let me know i will show/tell you :biggrin:
> *











[/IMG]


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@May 24 2009, 03:00 PM~13984897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERES ONE MORE BESIDE THAT ONE


----------



## L0_RYDER69 (Apr 30, 2007)

anybody got a hookup for some cheap dekas in or near brooklyn?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 24 2009, 06:42 AM~13982843
> *I heard good things about them, and I got a good deal on them. so far no complaints........but its only been a month  :biggrin:
> *


i dont know how long they'd last on a single charge on account of me having a street charger, but i've had them for like 2 years now with no probs


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@May 23 2009, 11:15 PM~13981412
> *nah.....I don't be 3 wheelin like that    just hopped it a few times to break in some coils  :uh:  and a couple of rollin 3's for a little home video
> 
> its not even my daily. I drove it twice since its been juiced, once in the first pic, and today I took it down the street to the parking lot for a little video.
> ...


Do yourself a favor bro...Check your trans cooler and lines. If the lines are corroded, get a new cooler and both lines, and replace them now while you'll have the radiator out of the way. Trust me.


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 26 2009, 07:32 AM~13998539
> *Do yourself a favor bro...Check your trans cooler and lines.  If the lines are corroded, get a new cooler and both lines, and replace them now while you'll have the radiator out of the way.  Trust me.
> *




ok ima check that out


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Its Friday Bitches :biggrin:







[/IMG]


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

whats up peepz


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 30 2009, 07:20 PM~14632376
> *whats up peepz
> *


WHATS GOOD MR BOSSMAN? :biggrin:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 30 2009, 10:37 PM~14632545
> *WHATS GOOD MR BOSSMAN? :biggrin:
> *


just chillin mr brooklyn :biggrin:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

CARSHOW TODAY IN GLENMONT NY (10 minutes outside Albany NY)


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Aug 8 2009, 06:22 AM~14709952
> *CARSHOW TODAY IN GLENMONT NY (10 minutes outside Albany NY)
> 
> 
> ...



that says hotrod and bike show..... :biggrin:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

winter time in NY... time to get busy for next summer!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

FUCK its getting COLD!!! I have 0% motivation right now.......... WINTER SUCKS!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Dec 7 2009, 10:01 PM~15905511
> *FUCK its getting COLD!!! I have 0% motivation right now.......... WINTER SUCKS!!
> *


tell me about it, when i was replacing my radiator it was 32 degrees outside  i had to winterize my cooling system anyway :happysad:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Our Shop Is Warm... Get At Us For Full Builds And Repairs


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

:hello:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

first snow fell last night in rochester 4"


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## tootall4u401 (Jul 15, 2009)

Any lowrider's in the Albany area?


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 8 2009, 09:04 AM~15910268
> *Our Shop Is Warm... Get At Us For Full Builds And Repairs
> *



so is mine after 2 pm


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 7 2009, 11:40 PM~15907069
> *tell me about it, when i was replacing my radiator it was 32 degrees outside  i had to winterize my cooling system anyway :happysad:
> *


I just did 8 spark plugs and 2 coils on my Lincoln last weekend when it was 18° out, plus the windchill made it feel like it was around 10°. :banghead:


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:420: :biggrin:


----------

